# Grey Water Lift Station



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

Lookin for advice. Bought a new (5 year old) house 3 months ago, had to replace grey water pump from tank that my septic drains into-then pumps into my leach field. Already burned out the pump, 4/10 horse hardwired. My retired union master plumber uncle recommended installing a pump with cord this time and setting up an outlet instead of hardwiring and basically crossing my fingers. 

Also wondering is there any way to eliminate or reduce the chance of a large object fouling the pump----or maybe shielding the pump somehow.

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Try the diy forums Your in the wrong part o town


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

*I'm not a DIY'er, Licensed Contractor*

Just not real experienced with pumps.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

> I'm not a DIY'er, Licensed Contractor


Ut Oh.. you may have to define that better...

The wolves are circling for the kill... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just install a decent pump, and it should last a while. www.expresspump.com


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Ut Oh.. you may have to define that better...
> 
> The wolves are circling for the kill... :laughing:


You think? :laughing:

I believe he was 'vetted' when he first joined. Post count indicates that and I really don't feel like looking it up.

If they let a Certified Lunatic like you stay, why not a DIY'er? 

J/K PZ Members - NO DIY'ERS EVER!

Long live Plumbing Zone. :yes:


----------



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

*Legitimacy*

I'm a licensed plumber in california. I'm just kinda green on septic systems, I'm from suburban area and just relocated my family to more rural area with a septic tank and lift station to my leach field. I did buy a good pump my first time replacing, and today I replaced all wire and the only real change was instead of hardwiring from pump to j-box I went with a corded pump and wired in a waterproof outlet box inside the tank.

The advice I'm looking for(luckily isn't manners) is regarding pump protection, under a house I would use a barrel with holes or something for a sump to keep dirt and rocks out, but inside this tank that I can't get into...just not sure if there's a way to keep solid object from fouling the impellar.

The ejection tank has a outer ring lower reservoir(kinda like an old coke bottle) I assume the pump should be located on the "hump" in the middle but the pipe configuration doesn't allow that. Unless I repipe, which involves removing the check valve holding my leach line water---not my idea of a good time.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*1 to 4*

Try the dark side. Ridgidforum. They have a septic system discussion. They are actually knowledgable. Lol. Breed..........:rockon:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dont take of fthe check valve*



1234mg;179020
The ejection tank has a outer ring lower reservoir(kinda like an old coke bottle) I assume the pump should be located on the "hump" in the middle but the pipe configuration doesn't allow that. Unless I repipe said:


> I just had that kind of good time last tuesday evening... changed out a sewage pump in a finished basement and come to find out that the septic system was overwelmend with water.....
> 
> I tried to change the check valve and it almost flooded me out... it was very close to a disaster and it got pretty ugly....
> 
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You should have very little chance of any solids reaching the chamber for the lift station to the leaching fields.

Of course that depends on the configuration of the outlet on the tank and whether that is correct. There should be baffles in the tank and or, a tee on the outlet that lowers the inlet to a depth where surface sludge and sludge on the bottom will not reach the inlet.

You can also install a filter on the outlet to keep solids from entering.


----------

